# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  أفضل برنامج لفك الضغط بدون مشاكل(Error) أفضل من الوينرار.

## ابن الاردن

البرنامج:
WinMount 
مرفق معه الكيجن والسريال حصريا ً لن تجده بهذا الإصدار إلا هنا .
الوصف:
أفضل برنامج لفك الضغط في العالم أفضل من الوينرار والونزيب
أفضل في الفك فقط ليس في الضغظ بدون أي أخطاء (error) ...

عن التجربة:
أنا أستخدمه شخصيا ً في فك الضغط عن الأفلام ولم تواجهني أي مشكلة
بقولة أن الأرشيف معطوب أو أو ... 

وحتى لو أنك لم تكمل التحميل وقطعته تستطيع فك الضغط بالعكس من الوينرار
وحتى لو كان الملف معطوب يفك الضغط عنه ويخرج لك الملفات فأنصح بتحميله .

أختر السيرفر الذي تفضله:

Zshare
[hide]http://takemyfile.com/29217[/hide]
*************************

Megashares
[hide]http://takemyfile.com/29220[/hide]
*************************

Easy-Share
[hide]http://takemyfile.com/29221[/hide]
*************************

ملاحظة: إن هذا الإصدار فقط هو الذي يستطيع أن يفك الملفات بهذه القوة
ويفك الملفات المعطووووووبة ...

تحياتي
منقول للفائده

----------


## m_vip_991

[align=center]يعطييييييك العافية  على الموضوع القييييم

ورح أجرب البرنامج   :Smile: 

مع انو انا برأيي  winzip  و winrar  همي أحسن برنامجين للضغط

[/align]

----------


## MR.X

*مشكور مبدئيا صديقي .

لي عودة اخرى للتعليق*

----------


## محمد عاصم

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## غير مسجل

ششششششكككككررراااااااااا

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكوووووور

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكورين

----------


## احمد طارق محمد

ششششششششششششششككككككككككررررررررااااا
ربنا يخليك للمجتمع

----------


## saleem1969

تشكر وخلينا انجرب :SnipeR (94):

----------


## ريحة بلادي

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## ahmednashat

الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 100 مشارمشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكورا اخى سوف اجربه

----------


## ايسوفورايفر

اشكرك اخى العزززززززززززززززززززززيز

----------


## ايسوفورايفر

مشكورا اخى العزززززززززززززززززززززززززيز

----------


## aymnv

شكرا على البرنامج

----------


## coconut

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## The Mummy

يارب يكون برنامج كويس

----------


## غير مسجل

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور رعد

----------


## yaraaboelmaged

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر من القائدة

----------


## غير مسجل

بارك الله فيك وشكرا ع البرنامج

----------


## m_ah001

مشكور

----------


## غير مسجل

الله يعطيك العافيه خيووووووو وتسلم يدك

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكور على البرمامج

----------


## غير مسجل

جزاكم الله خيراااا

----------


## على امام

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## على امام

شكرررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## zekooooooo

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## al7boooba

شكــــــــــــــــــراً :SnipeR (94):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:

----------


## elatoui_8

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Ahmed Farouk

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## منار احمد

ارجوكم حد يفهمنى البرنامج

----------


## باسل ا

انا باسل ابراهيم من  :Icon30: 
د

فلسطين

----------


## bluekiller

:SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## مازن

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## sufiansalah

تحياتي ... و مشكووووورين

----------


## nadeed

جزاك الله كل الخير 
تحياتى

----------


## غير مسجل

كدة

----------


## claw

شكرررررررررررا[

----------


## claw

شكررررررررررررررررا

----------


## islam-qasem

شكراَ شكراَ شكراَ شكراَ شكراَ شكراَ شكراَ شكراَ شكراَ شكراَ شكراَ شكراَ :Bl (13):

----------


## zlabya

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## zlabya

شكررررررا

----------


## zlabya

شكرا قوى

----------


## lok1

شكرا اخوى على مجهودك والله ما قصرت وعفا الله عنك وزادك من علمه لتنفع به الناس  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## ttdata

مشكور مجهود جباااااااااااار :Icon30:

----------


## aboalshoch

:SnipeR (33): 

 :Bl (17):  :Bl (17):  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## محمود حسين إبراهيم

قال الرسول صلوات الله وسلامه عليه الخير في وفي أمتي إلى يوم القيامة

----------


## محمود حسين إبراهيم

أكثر الله من أمثالك

----------


## محمود حسين إبراهيم

من علمني حرفا صرت له عبدا

----------


## محمود حسين إبراهيم

شكرررررررررررررااا جزززززززززززززيلا

----------


## محمود حسين إبراهيم

الله لايحرمنا من مشاركاتك المفيدة لكافة الأعضاء ونور طريقك

----------

